# Cadet in wall heaters



## Buzz (Aug 11, 2009)

I am replacing the siding on my home and would like to install cadet wall heaters while I have the wall open, my question is how should I insulate around the heater? can the insulation be touching the heater pan? or does the pan get to hot for insulation to be installed around it?


----------



## speedy petey (Aug 12, 2009)

You can insulate right around the can.


----------



## locknut (Aug 12, 2009)

Assuming you are using Fiberglass with metallic foil, don't see a problem. Not familiar with you heater brand, but if designed right, the heat projects outward and does not heat the enclosure very much.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks guys, got it all in and closed up!


----------

